

The Return of Kim Dotcom - eplanit
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887324624404578253511026556362.html

======
linuxhansl
"But Mr. Dotcom believes the site is fully compliant with laws globally."

Why is this his problem? Must any website now adhere to every country's laws,
globally?

Or phrased differently, if the US objects to any content of a _foreign_
website why is the onus is not on them to block said content?

Or maybe all US websites should be subjected to Iranian, Saudi Arabian, or
Russian laws; with these nations requesting extraditions to stand trial.

------
Selfcommit
Perhaps i'd read the article.. if it wasn't behind a paywall.

~~~
veb
Not sure why it is being up voted either, if it's sitting behind registration.

~~~
posabsolute
I get the feeling that hacker news is getting targeted a lot more these days
by big publishing companies,

often an article will sit on top without any comments

~~~
corin_
I'm sure most, if not all, readers here often upvote interesting articles
without having anything interesting to say about them, it seems natural to me
that sometimes this is the case for many people on the same submission and
therefore they all upvote without commenting.

------
bytephilia
"Mega offers a free service of 50 megabytes of storage "

How generous!

~~~
jgeralnik
Yeah. That's supposed to be giga.

